# Camel Hair Repair



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Recently picked up a camel hair blazer that has a spot where it's a bit thread-bare. It's not tremendously noticeable, but I also don't want it to grow. 

Is there a way to repair this? I've seen a pair of trousers impressively repaired with weaving, but this was a very different material. 

Thanks


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

reweaving would work, (done it a number of times), but it's expensive, and leaves a detectable square. They cut a patch of unseen fabric, cut away the area to be rewoven, and weave it in around the edges. maybe $75, works best (is most undetectable) on patterned cloth.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I figured as much. It's dead center off the shoulder. I personally don't mind it (I sort of like things that are threadbare), but the wife thinks ill of me when I hit the boulevard in tatters.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Which side of the shoulder? On the coat body or sleeve cap?

You could install a leather/suede shooting patch/pad on the shoulder probably for as much as it would cost to reweave. That is if you do much shooting...


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I had moth nips on a camel hair polo (small p) coat. I checked all over town about reweaving, etc etc. but the general advice was "it's done". $600 gone with the wind. Oddly enough, it sold for $300 even with the nips on eBay. Some small consolation.

My opinion: it's the way it's always going to be. Let it be.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Which side of the shoulder? On the coat body or sleeve cap?
> 
> You could install a leather/suede shooting patch/pad on the shoulder probably for as much as it would cost to reweave. That is if you do much shooting...


Sleeve cap unfortunately. On me a little patch of wear is a great deal more authentic than a shooting patch.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

I too had a camel hair coat that had small moth bites. Reweaving cost about $75 if I remember correctly and was most impressively effective. I was quite surprised that they could do such a good job.


----------

